# PL's Batmobile models



## Old_McDonald (Jul 5, 2002)

I just completed assembling the metal Batmobile models that PL put out.

I think they're just great. I sure wish PL would consider putting some more of these metal bodied models out....:thumbsup: 
I'd like to see the following cars done...all in 1/24 scale

1) The Green Hornet's Black Beauty
2) The Love Bug
3) The corvette from the movie with Mark Hamil....Corvette Summer
4) The firebird from Corvette Summer....maybe the van too.
5) Mad Max's cars
6) Some of the other cars from the Batman movies including the Joker's car.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Well, there's a large diecast (assembled) Love Bug available.


----------



## Old_McDonald (Jul 5, 2002)

John P said:


> Well, there's a large diecast (assembled) Love Bug available.


But then that wouldn't be "modeling". I enjoy putting them together.:dude:


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

AMT or somebody makes the Joker's "Goon" car.


----------

